# Bacon, sausage, corn casserole - what do the eggs do in this?



## pengyou (Nov 23, 2013)

I like the looks of this recipe but I am not sure what part the eggs will play in it.  It says cook until the eggs set - will they make it set the way a custard would set?  Note: not shown on this clip are 3 eggs, slightly beaten, 1.5 cups milk, salt, sugar and bacon drippings.  Bacon-Sausage Corn Casserole :: Historic Recipe
And what part does the milk play?  It seems to me that the cream corn would give it plenty of moisture.  Now...maybe a half cup of cheddar mixed in with it?  how about some mushrooms simmered with the sausages or bacon?  Any suggestions?  I would like to delete the milk and eggs, unless they are necessary and am interesting in adding a little pizzaz to this recipe.  It looks good as it is but might have even more potential.  Cheese is almost always a good add in for a meat dish but I have never had cheese with corn.


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 23, 2013)

This recipe sounds like "scalloped corn" or "corn pudding" with a bunch of add-ins. I don't see any reason why you couldn't add mushrooms and cheese. If you delete the eggs however, I believe you will have a soupy mess that will never "set". In my opinion the eggs are integral. Also if I were going to add cheese I would probably use more than 1/2 C.  Edit.   The more I think about it, I am sure this is a scalloped corn recipe, my mother and grandmother often made it for holiday meals, sans the meats.  If you wanted to "add pizzazz". You could add some red pepper flakes or sautéed chopped jalepeno.  It would also work with finely diced bell peppers and I might add some onion. Have fun


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 23, 2013)

Yes, the milk and eggs form a custard that holds everything together, like a quiche.


----------

